# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  سورسهای ارسال sms با مودم یا اینترنت

## noorsoft

قصد داریم تعداد زیادی سورس که از طریق انها میتونید با استفاده از مودم و یا اینترنت اس ام اس ارسال کنید

----------


## noorsoft

SMS Ocx برای ارسال اس ام اس

----------


## noorsoft

شبیه ساز صفحه کلید موبایل

----------


## noorsoft

Outlook Express New Mail 2 SMS

----------


## noorsoft

Philippines Sms through Email

----------


## noorsoft

Send/Rcv SMS PDU Format

----------


## e601

> SMS Ocx برای ارسال اس ام اس


آقا اینکه اصلا فایل OCX همراش نیست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaliljan

سلام
برای ارسال و دریافت sms فارسی با مودم جی اس ام چی کار کنم؟
در سی شارپ 2005

----------


## danial82

> آقا اینکه اصلا فایل OCX همراش نیست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


منم چنین چیزی پیدا نکردم کسی سورس #C داره؟

----------


## arkia

سلام دوست عزیز. آیا سورس یا کامپوننت در دلفی برای ارسال اس ام اس رو دارید؟

----------


## Homelo

سلام من ميخوام بتونم از طريق كامپيوتر sms ارسال كنم و همين طور بتونم smsهاي  كه برام فرستاده ميشوندبه صورت خودكار در كامپيوتر ذخيره شوند.خواهش ميكنم كمكم كنيد.

----------


## noorsoft

در تاپیک مربوط به pdu مطالبی وجود داره که طریقه ارسال د دریافت اس ام اس را کاملا توضیح داده یک سری به اون تاپیک بزنید و اگه مشکلی داشتید بیان کنید تا بیشتر راهنمایی بشین

موفق باشید

----------

